# Green Cart Modified for SPSP Fishing



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

I have modified my green cart for the 6th time. To make a long story short, I had a hard time balancing the cart with just 2 wheels that I went ahead and bought 2 more wheels.
 Green Cart Now With 4 Wheels 

Look for me this coming fall by looking for my green cart with 4 wheels, not 2 wheels.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*I tell you what*










That is one bad 4X4 you got there Green Cart! See you on the water!


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Bet it's great in the sand!*

I tell you what else. With those [email protected] air filled tires and a electric trolling motor you could motor on out and drop your line just about anyplace you wanted.  Lookout longcasters, theres a new sheriff in town! .....Tightlines


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice ride! What kind of tires are they?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

Roleez from California. Web site is www.roleez.com


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

How much did that cost to build and how much does it weigh???....the R


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Whoa... $109 per tire according to their web site? Yikes!


----------



## AI4WD (Aug 7, 2004)

Cheaper than my Ford Bronco  I cant take my Bronco on the North end of AI to fish the South Jetty at OC , but that buggy could sure do it....  That is one BAdA$$ little fishing Cart!

Hooks up,
Forrest


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey, I'm all for doing the self build thing and that cart looks great--I'd love to build one myself-- but $436+tax+shipping tied up in wheels? Yikes, that's what, two and a half Fishin' Mate Jrs?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*$$$$ - Building it*

with your son/daughter/wife priceless.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Heck....think of tha money ya save ......you could hide 5 or 6 guys in that sucker and wheel em out on the planks  ....just like sneakin into the drive-in movies they had back in Clydes' day  ........the R


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Drive-In movies*

I been to few drive-in in my days too.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*New Roleez Price*

You caught me by surprise.  Yeah! it now costs $109 each. Maybe my last purchase drove up the price. It had been $99 for 3 years, and I paid $99 each two weeks ago. The shipping for 2 was $46 three years ago, but dropped to $17.

Three years ago, I paid $70 for 5 foot 1" solid aluminum rod.  Two weeks ago, I paid $30 for 12 feet at the same place. I asked them why, and they said they just added cash and carry service recently.  

I would hate to add up all the amounts, but the green cart is a prototype meaning I learn from my mistakes, but I had fun making the modifications. I also had to buy a Chev Astro Van to carry the green cart.   

As for the old saying, if you have to ask how much it cost, you cannot afford it  It is only money plus I work for the Federal Government.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Weight*

The green cart weighs about 80 pounds empty. I have a couple of 2x6 planks that I use as a ramp to push the cart into my van. I drilled a couple of holes in the rear bumper and put a bolt at end of each plank, and turn the bolt upside down and put in the bumper hole so that the ramp will not fall down.

The payload is 264 pounds per wheel or 1064 total. Previously, 2 wheels would only go down 1/4" in the sand meaning that the 4 wheels would only go down 1/8"  . The PSI is 2.5 to 4. Actual load is probably around 300 max.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Are the sides and bottom ply-wood?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Plywood*

3/4" exterior plywood - I used long patio screws to fasten the sides to the bottom. I recessed the screws and filled the holes with Elmer exterior wood filler so that the screws would not rust.


----------



## Sharktooth Hunter (Aug 27, 2004)

Nice cart with some innovative ideas!
Am curious about 3 things:
- cutting board - it looks like it can fold down. Is that a special hinge - and is it brass? (rust issue)
- how do you do the axel/wheel attachment? (run the bar through holes in wood blocks? ) Just thinking about the squeaking raising the dead. I'm guessing you have something keeping the tire from scraping against the box?
- rain/sand - is it just an open box inside? How do you manage rain, etc - drain holes? (Just seen some w/ side vs top entry - curious about your preference)

_can't learn if you don't ask questions_


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Issues*

Yes, the cutting board can fold down. These special hinges are brass plated meaning cheap coating, but I have some more in stock. The other pair of hinges, i.e., regular hinges are heavy brass plated. 

I use u-clamps (stainless steel for your concerns) to attach the axles to the cart floor from underneath. No squeaking there! Actually the squeaking raising the dead will not bother me because I am deaf, but I have other concerns such as the wheels scraping the cart. The wheels are put on the axle with washers and cotter pins, again stainless steel for your peace of mind  The cotter pins keep the wheels from scraping the green cart. The wheels have their own bushings. Usually the wheels turn on the bushings while the bushings do not turn on the axle. Sometimes the bushings rotate, but then I am not going 100 mph!!  If you still need more information on the bushings, etc please refer to www.roleez.com

Yes, I have drain holes in my cart. That is why I cannot attach a small electric motor to my cart and take it out in the bay like Hat80 suggested  However, I can always plug the holes....  


If it rains, well, the other board used as a table on top of the cart just behind the spikes keeps the cart dry underneath. If it starts raining hard, then I put delicate stuff in plastic bags and keep that underneath the table. At the other end of the cart is my tackle box which I always keep closed. I thought about making converting the table to a folding table i.e., put hinges on two or more boards to make a folding table. But on the other hand, I am not too concerned because by then I would be donning raingear, and most of the stuff are more or less waterproof except for a few things such as newspaper. If I don't have a plastic bag ready, I can always walk over to my van and put the delicate stuff there. I mean, it is not a strict rule that I cannot return to my van in the interim  In the meantime, the folding table can be a minor consideration for me to think about, but I don't consider it as a major issue as I had fished all day in the rain before without any problems. Actually, come to think about it, the folding table unfolded would cause me more problems because everytime I need something from my fishing box, etc, I would have to fold and unfold the table over and over.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cool cart GC. 

When I first saw the picture, I was fantasizing about modifying my FishnmateJr to use those wheels. (It could do better in the sand...) 

But, after seeing the price on the wheels, I think I'll just put that one on the back burner for now.  
.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*$100+ Per Tire . . .*

Well, I guess everyone needs a hobby.


----------



## INDIO (Jul 10, 2002)

looks like your ready for the wacky races!

old mutley would like to ride in that cart with you
i'm sure.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Fish-N-Mate*

While on the Outer Banks last week, we purchased a Fish-N-Mate Jr. from TW's Tackle Shop @ MP 11 1/2. I actually thought it handled the sand quite well, but perhaps it was the condition of the sand more than the cart itself. 

Was thinking . . . how hard would it be to get a longer axle and just make a dualie (spelling) out of it???????? When pier fishing you could use it in its standard mode and when on sand just change axle giving it four tires. Certainly cheaper than $100/tire.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I have found the Fishnmate,dollar for dollar ,the best commercial product for the flea or planker.....imo...the R


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Green Cart said:


> It is only money plus I work for the Federal Government.



.... Hmmmmm. Just out of curiosity, have you purchased any $1000 hammers recently?


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

SaltyDog said:


> While on the Outer Banks last week, we purchased a Fish-N-Mate Jr. from TW's Tackle Shop @ MP 11 1/2. I actually thought it handled the sand quite well, but perhaps it was the condition of the sand more than the cart itself.
> 
> Was thinking . . . how hard would it be to get a longer axle and just make a dualie (spelling) out of it???????? When pier fishing you could use it in its standard mode and when on sand just change axle giving it four tires. Certainly cheaper than $100/tire.


SD, it does a great job on the pier or packed sand. The main problem I've found with it is that it's so convenient that you carry way too much [email protected], at least I do. In the soft sand, with as much as I put on it, it can be a bear at times.

The idea of converting it into a dualie sounds real interesting. Would need an axle that would be stiff enough though. I doubt if normal aluminum would be. 

Something to think about for sure.
.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

BB, looking at ours the axle would need to be about 10" - 12" longer to accomodate two more wheels of the same size. Like you mentioned, not sure aluminum would do the trick, but a shaft of another material wouldn't add a significant amount of weight. More care would be required to prevent salt damage, but nothing a little TLC and lube wouldn't cure. I generally rinse all my gear anyways.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Aluminum Rod*

I used one inch solid aluminum rod which is strong enough for my payload. I would not use 1/2 inch aluminum rod, let alone 1/2 inch steel which will not bear the heavy load. That is one reason why I went the expensive Roleez way because if I recall, the Fish n Mate uses 1/2 inch axle.

I just answered a Florida Surf Fishing Board question with regards to the axle that 30 cm Roleez wheels will take 1/2 inch axle while both 42 cm and 49 cm wheels will take one inch axle.

For the money, yes I agree that you get the most for your money buying Fish n Mate, but I have special design requirements that can only be custom made. I used to be a draftsman in the building construction, my father was a carpenter, and my grandfather was a building contractor which led to one of my hobbies with home improvements projects which lent themselves to my cart making.

I am also an accountant which flies in the face of saving money. I know how much the green cart cost to make, but I aint going to tell you


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*First Modification*

I remembered going to SPSP with my Green Cart during its 1st modification. There was a guy with a cart 8 or 10 feet long. I am not kidding. He even had his own trailer. But the poor guy kept getting stuck in the sand, and I helped him push the cart out. Never saw him again. His spirit must have been crushed seeing my two wheel cart in action


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Green Cart, here are the specs for the Fish-N-Mate. Note the payload weight of 300 lbs and cart weight of 24+ lbs. I have the Jr. which, of course, weighs even less. I *can't* imagine trying to push 80 lbs thru the sand no matter how big the tires are. Of course I realize this is a hobby for you and not just a necessity.
_______________________________________ 

Built out of marine-grade anodized aluminum tubing, the cart is lightweight, yet durable. The rest of the hardware is marine-grade stainless steel. This makes for a cart that only weighs in at 24.7 pounds, but has the ability to tote up to 300 pounds. 



Other features include: 


Fish-n-Mate features:


Removable handle

Food grade accepted cutting board with removable bait bucket

Inflatable 5" x 15" pneumatic tires

Stabilizer legs

New vinyl rod tube covers

New mono lanyards for detent pins

Easily accommodates:

Eight (8) rods & reels
One (1) 48 - 72 qt. ice cooler
One (1) smaller cooler, for bait
One (1) medium sized tackle box
Lawn Chairs
Umbrella


If you're tired of toting a lot of gear around, get your hands on the Fish-N-Mate - less time carrying gear means more time fishing.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*Btw*

The Fish-N-Mate weighs in at 17 lbs.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Green Cart, where'd you purchase your axle material?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Salty Dog*

You jump all over my Green Cart and then ask me where I bought my axle  

Well, my cart can carry more than Fish n Mate up to 1000 pounds, but I have not tried it. Some Fish n Mate owners have complained how hard it is to pull through soft sand 

To get back to the point, I bought the aluminum axle at E J Enterprises in Glenn Burnie north of Cromwell Light Station.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

You jump all over my Green Cart and then ask me where I bought my axle  Green Cart

*Well, I didn't think you'd hold a grudge!  

Thanks GC.*



BTW, as hefty as that baby is built, jumping all over it wouldn't hurt it a bit.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*To All Fish n Mate Owners*

During 25 mph wind, I can put my head in my Green Cart and light a cigar. Can you do that with your Fish n Mate?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Don't smoke and don't generally fish in 25 mph winds


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Why not?*

You can't get a kitchen pass or what.  LOL....Tightlines


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*And . . .*

If I smoked, I wouldn't have enough breath to push an 80 lb cart plus gear.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

SaltyDog, the Fish-N-Mate jr. is hard to push/pull through soft sand,I'v had mine for a year or so and I do like it compaired to what I had at first. It's Green Carts hobby and his first baby something he can be proud of that he made with his own hands/mind. Hey Green Cart could you use a brass piano hing not plated. TRIGGER


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> SaltyDog, the Fish-N-Mate jr. is hard to push/pull through soft sand,I'v had mine for a year or so and I do like it compaired to what I had at first. It's Green Carts hobby and his first baby something he can be proud of that he made with his own hands/mind. Hey Green Cart could you use a brass piano hing not plated. TRIGGER




T-fish, I believe I said the same thing several posts ago. I certainly appreciate the effort he put into the project and was just kidding with him.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Work smarter, not harder!*

I don't drag nuttin, thats why man invented scooters....


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Triggerfish*

Thank you for your kind words  

Yeah! I could have used solid brass hinge, but the brass plated hinge should last a long time. It is not like I am going to dunk the Green Cart in the saltwater, and anyhow I usually wash my baby when I get home. Any rust, if it is going to happen, is not going to be a sudden death. I would have plenty of time to replace it.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*To All Fish n Mate Owners*

I can have things rattling around in my Green Cart as long as they are bigger than a marble which might go down one of four drain holes.

Can you do that with your Fish n Mate?


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*To All Fish n Mate Nonsmokers*

I can read a newspaper in my Green Cart during 15 mph wind.

Can you do that with your Fish n Mate?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Sorry SaltyDog my mistake, I can't type as fast as uall and your welcome GC anything I can do for you,just ask.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

Hat80 said:


> I don't drag nuttin, thats why man invented scooters....



*Hat 80, why does Steppenwolf's "Born To Be Wild" keep playing in my head?*


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*For a dang good reason,*

thats why....LOL


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Is the Peake*

still as clean as Hat's pics??

Green Cart am thinking of building my own cart also.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Uh, no, I guess I can't. Never even thought about reading the newspaper in my fish cart--oh, wait--yes I do--I surf the web and read the NY Times and USA Today on my Blackberry. 

Oh, I put the fish mate into the back seat of my tiny arse car. That works for me.  

You cart is pretty cool and looks nice and functional as long as you have a van to haul it around in (which you do). Glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Time Out Folks*

To each his/her own method of getting their gear out to the fish.

Remember we are family. Not some dumb a$$ reality show.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

actually, that would make for a great reality show--a bunch of guys and gals stranded on an island with nothing but surf rods, tackle, and bait. Actually, it would be boring, but that seems to be the method to the reality shows.  

At least with the green cart the guys and girl would have somewhere to "do their thing" where the camera wouldn't see their every move.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jul 13, 2004)

*If the Green Cart is rockin' don't bother knockin'*


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Cool cart GC.
> When I first saw the picture, I was fantasizing about modifying my FishnmateJr to use those wheels. (It could do better in the sand...)
> But, after seeing the price on the wheels, I think I'll just put that one on the back burner for now.


Hey GC, 
Just so there's no misunderstanding. I mentioned modifying my Fishnmate because I like your cart so much. As far as I'm concerned, in the sand there's probably no comparison.
The cost of the wheels is the only reason I'm not ordering them right now. Rather put the $$ into rods at the moment. But, there may come a day.

I've seen those wheels on kayak and small boat carriers and they're pretty cool.

.


----------

